# Nosey Members Bunch



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

TO ALL NMB's,Where are all the NMB maybe they all melted in this heat. Maybe its time for ROLL CALL so lets check in.  george.................here GEORGE


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi George, 

Even though I'm NOT a member of the NMB, I'm positive that the troops are assembling and co-ordinating 

This is a role CALL to ALL AND ANY of the NMB....WAKE UP...GET ON YOUR BOOTS and FACE THE DAY, cadetslol


SARGEANTS, CORPORALS...CAPTAINS!?!?!?!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I'm not nosey. My business is my business and your business is your business, that's my motto.

So.

What's up?

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I AM HERE!  THANKS, George for rallying the "troops!"

Andi and Feather are also members and should be checking in. There WERE a FEW who were kinda "honorary." Let's see, fp, Lady Tarheel, Lin Hansen, Phyll come to mind...I think...

If I remember correctly, all this NMB started with a Victor thread! It's all his fault! Oh yeah, I forgot...I started everything with the Iceberg Bunch which became the Nosy Members Bunch...

Not only THAT, but because of Nosy Members (Shi and Feather), the crime fighting team evolved composed of Wonder Woman, Scorpio Power, and Super Squeaks. The team recently added Unie (I think...Pidgey hasn't given permission, per se, for her to join us), Super Pij (Superman Fame) and Ol Bright Eyes (from Pete's former Avatar)...

We are likely to show up in any thread that may need the services of this elite group to help preserve truth, justice and the Pigeon Way...


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I am a NMB member, and with my hand over my heart I pledge that your business is the business of the NMB members all over the world, and my business is all over the world. 

AQUI
Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> I am a NMB member, and with my hand over my heart I pledge that your business is the business of the NMB members all over the world, and my business is all over the world.
> 
> AQUI
> Feather


Thank you Feather! I also do so pledge. 

(I am also including the NMB crime fighting "crew" with feathers over their hearts!)


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I bet that is a sight! How is my little feathered side-kick? Is he still on that egg?
I noticed Tooter had a bell in his cage. That must be how they communicate.

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> I bet that is a sight! How is my little feathered side-kick? Is he still on that egg?
> I noticed Tooter had a bell in his cage. That must be how they communicate.
> 
> Feather


Darn, Feather, I forgot all about Tooter. However, I think we should check with Victor to see if Tooter is allowed or even ready to join the team...WHAT DO YOU SAY, VICTOR? And yes, Squeaks does ring his bell when he's "home." I didn't stop to think that he might be sending messages to his fellow crime fighters. He DOES know "Pigeon" code though!  

Squeaks is STILL on his egg but has free apartment range during the day. I put him back for his snack this evening while I fed the cats. Afterwards, I tried to take him back out and he just turned around and went back to the basket. He must have really tired himself out after all that running around earlier! He's now in for the night...  

Squeaks sends a high feathered wing to his favorite crime fighter (next to me, of course!)


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

What is an "NMB"?


Did I miss something?

Lol...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Phil,

It is the "Nosey Members Bunch", and any time you use the word "WHAT" that means you are one.

Actually this is the group that tried to figure out who was sending Rosco to Victor.
Now Victor is a nosey member himself.

I guess you are too busy to be a nosey member, although you do ask alot of people WHAT their bird poops look like, and WHAT kind of meds they are on.

I don't know if life saving questions are considered nosey.

Only if you want them to be, I guess.

The catch is...just by you asking WHAT you missed makes you a member of this group.

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

pdpbison said:


> What is an "NMB"?
> 
> 
> Did I miss something?
> ...



NMB stands for *NOSY MEMBERS BUNCH.* 

We are dedicated to sticking our noses into everyone else's business as the need arises! We also beg, whine, nag and plead to find answers to questions that are not answered as quickly as we deem they should be!

The whole concept originated in a Victor thread about Rosco. Victor thought it would be funny to keep us guessing about WHO the member was sending Rosco to him. I made a comment about things "being the tip of the iceberg" and eventually, the Iceberg Bunch became known as the Nosy Members Bunch (NMB). 

As the thread evolved, the Nosy Members Bunch (the main trouble makers!) would cajole, threaten, plead, etc. with Victor to give more and more clues to the identity of the member who originally had Rosco. We all had a great time guessing. Soooo, to this day, the NMB is still around and every so often will show up to solve mysteries or find out answers.

The only requirement for membership is an insatiable curiosity, persistence in asking questions and the need to KNOW...  

Wanna join? Membership is free...


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks mr squeaks,


I can not believe I was not in on the ground floor...!


Lol...


Phil
Lassssss Vegassssssss


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*ahhhh-ten-huttttt! 

Did I Hear Somebody Call Sergeants To Roll Call In Here??

I Know I Heard Someone Say The Name Victor In Here....why My Sensitive Ears Are Still A Glow!!!!!*


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Ah my dear friend Feather, what a keen eye you have to have noticed Tooter's special bell in his sleeping quarters! Very good indeed! 

Actually Beaksley inherited Tooter's old toys when I left him for gone, but now he has new replacements. He loves to peck and pound on that silly bell. Sometimes at night I have to actuallly remove his blasted bell because he keeps the rest of the pigeons up with his constant bell ringing!

They are the only two that pay attention to bells...odd.

*You can borrow Tooter, but make sure he gets home before midnight. *


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Victor,

I see two "Bright Stars" out tonight. And what a handsome couple the two of you are. 

You have to leave Tooters bell intact or buy him a cell phone. He conducts and instructs very serious crime fighting with that bell. He contacted Mr. Squeaks all the way in AZ to send qualified pigeons to New Jersey in search of a pigeon in distress. 

I also love your play room with the little town and school bus. Who plays with that, you and Bev, or the grandkids? Tell us nosey members about the little town.

Feather


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, honestly, Shi - me an "honorary" member? I was one of the founding mothers of this gang!  I believe I did pass on being the leader to either or both you and Feather who do such a wonderful job!

long live the nosey members bunch.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I SOOOOO humbly apologize Maggie! You are absolutely correct! In fact, I agreed to take the reins because you declined...well, my only excuse is I AM still kickin' PRESIDENT of the Jr/Sr Moment Club! As you can see, my Presidency is APTLY EARNED!  

ALL crime fightin' pijies should have bells (except for, possibly, Unie, who can't see. BUT, she does have exceptional "hearing" and other talents!). Squeaks just recently discovered and is honing his bell code sending abilitiies to keep his fellow "crimers" up-to-date!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Feather said:


> .
> 
> I also love your play room with the little town and school bus. Who plays with that, you and Bev, or the grandkids? Tell us nosey members about the little town.
> 
> Feather


Are you referring to the recent pictures of some of the pigeons near the window of the pigeon room?

I had to go back at look, and picture in post 114 of "Tooter and wife back" shows the back side view of a school bus. This ol' 1982 Chevy 23 passenger bus is the one we bought several years ago to transport our skating group to skating once a week and summer activities, but we ended that after doing the service for almost 9 years. The bus is now being converted into a camper bus. It did house our pigeons at night for a few months, but now that our youngest daughter has left the nest, her former room that overlooks the back yard is now the pigeon room.We had plywood planks that are to be used for our loft on top of the seats of the bus, and would put them on top with the windows cracked 4 inches so they could see out, but they were only in there at night to insure predators would not get to them.

Now, the other picture close to this one shows a firetruck toy, that belongs to Trent now, it was a hand me down from Alex. 

I think you probably saw the trampoline as well. It was a father's day gift from my grown kids a couple of years ago. 

Psst, I have a story for you...JUST GOTTA TELL YA THIS NOSEY MEMBERS...

Many of you know that our youngest child, Melissa, is a U.S. Marine reservist, and she spent a little over 8 months in Iraq. Well, she came back home to us with hardly a scratch, and the week or two after she was home, she broke her foot on the trampoline while playing with my two grandsons. 

She is almost fully recovered now, but I have to admit, looking back to what happened to her in April, is kinda funny considering she came back safe to us until Coolpigeon and Hawkmaster got her in their world!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Good Morning Nosey Members,

You are right Shi,

Every crime fighting pigeon needs a bell. Unie has a radio. Now you keep saying that we need Pidgey,s permission to use Unie. I have nothing to do with this. I don't choose the birds that are super heros, they just are.

I am sure that T.R. and Lin know everytime that Unie leaves the house. You know him, he probably has a CIS tracking system set up there for those birds.

Anyways I have to write the facts. Besides how would Pidgey know that I was reporting about his Unie? There are probably thousands of blind pigeons out there that can fly named Unie. As for Tooter he is our COMMANDER AND CHIEF, and he gives me my orders. So I don't think that he will have to be out after midnight. He needs to stay close to that bell.

Yes, Maggie was the N.M. that cracked the case of "FROM WHERE COMES ROSCO". That was really good detective work Maggie. 

Victor, I did see the bus through the window. I thought it was a motorhome.
I was refering to the little minature town inside the play/pigeon room. There is a play yellow bus or it could be a fire engine parked not too far from a house. But anyways it looks like big fun at Grandma and Grandpa's house. I am sorry to here about Melissa's foot. I broke my hand 1 1/2 yrs. ago, and I am still having alot of problems. I guess she found out who the real renegades were. 

It looks like it is a whole town on a table or platform, maybe a train set.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hey Shi, thanks for remembering me as an honorary member of the NMB.

I used to think I was a very nosy person, until the NMB came along....LOL.... but some of you guys have made me realize that I am just an amateur. 

Linda


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks, WW, for keeping me on track! I definitely see us as co-commanders as we each have our own style and abilities. We also co-chair the NMB too. I need SOMEONE to remind me about stuff and set me straight!

Forgot about Unie's radio...actually, I'm only concerned about birds who live with other members. Super Squeaks and Superman Pij are under my supervision but I didn't want to use Unie and others without permission. However, if you feel Unie will be fine as "undercover," that's just great. Besides, I think you are right about the Pidge (a.k.a. Thorned Rooster) and his tracking device(s)!

You and Tooter seem to have the same close bond that Squeaks and I do, so we're on the same page here. Tooter also has the advantage of "worldly" experience that Squeaks does not have...

To borrow from a famous "3-some": ALL for ONE and ONE for ALL! From me: "YEEEHAWWW!" and Superman Pij adds: "UP and AWAAAAY!" 

Actually, Lin you ARE a member in good standing! Anytime you ask "WHY," "WHAT," "WHO," "WHEN" or "HOW"...you are a NMB


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Ok I just flew in*

what did I miss, who , what ,??? who needs us? 

Andi


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

andinla said:


> what did I miss, who , what ,??? who needs us?
> 
> Andi


HI! GREAT TO SEE YOU ARE WELL AND STILL PART OF THE NMB!

Actually, this thread is just a NMB call to arms, so to speak! Seeing who is what and where and just who are the NMB...

Phil is actually a NMB but was confused until we set him right... 

"Pray for Mercy From..." by Alvin regarding his pigeon "Dr. Gertrude" (a male) has had some NMB action plus crime fighters, thanks to Feather (Wonder Woman). Check it out!  

Oh yes, "Soggy Nest" in Alaska with Paws (Jim) is still goin' strong!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Atention All Nmb's*

To all Nosey Members Bunch~

My wife Bev would let me know a thing or two if she knew I posted her picture for all to see. She is not a ham like I am.

She doesn't know (*yet*) that I have her and I as my avatar, so I thought I would post a picture of her that my 4 year old grandson Trent (aka "Hawk master") took recently with a cleapie camera she got him from E-bay for 12 bucks.He sure loves taking pictures.

Here is a picture of the wonderful lady I married a long time ago that found our Tooter wounded in the Fall of 2004, and convinced me to take him to the vet.

I'll keep it on as long as I can till I get caught!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

That is a beautiful picture Victor. She is a good model for Hawk Master.
You are one lucky Mexican. A rascal of one too.

Feather


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Victor, Bev is beautiful. You two look like a good match.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT PICTURE, Victor!! Do tell the "Hawk" we said so...looks like he's going to be a talented photographer!  

I'm soooo glad I saw it before Bev did!! She's very photogenic, BTW! You are a wonderful couple and I'm glad to "know" you!  

Uh - is that a tattoo I see? Hope so...a woman after my own heart as I have some on both my forearms...got my first one at 60! Better late than never I always say!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

mr squeaks said:


> GREAT PICTURE, Victor!!
> 
> Uh - is that a tattoo I see? Hope so...a woman after my own heart as I have some on both my forearms...got my first one at 60! Better late than never I always say!


Shi YOU ARE SOOO NOSEY!!!!! 

Yes, she has a couple and I have three myself. All our daughters and us were tatted when they were teenagers, it was a family event. My son, opted not to have one though.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, gee, Victor, that's what NOSEY'S do! How else would we find out answers? Have to ask questions first!  

I had always wanted an Ankh tattoo and once I had that, well, kinda like some chips...hard to have just "one" tattoo!

However, I wonder if some of the young gals seriously consider the placement, of say, a small rose! Body changes can occur with age and many may end up with "long-stemmed" roses!   ROFL

A friend of mine is always getting me into "trouble." She's been talking about getting another tattoo and wants me to go along. Well, that's like asking a chocoholic NOT to have that sumptious 'little' morsel! Will I be tempted to get another tat? Mmmmm, gee...well, maybe...wonder if they have an outline of a small pigeon??  *SIGH*


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Ahhh, yes, I can see a tatoo of the caped crime fighter.Do it!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

You ARE the DEVIL, Victor! Never thought of that!  

Now, if I take one of the pictures of Squeaks and reduce it down...Darn, Victor, you are baaaad!  

My cat head silhouette was drawn as "one of a kind" because they didn't have what I wanted.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

mr squeaks said:


> ...Darn, Victor, you are baaaad!


*Yeah, yeah, I know! Beverly is good at reminding me of that! *


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Sictor,
My daughter has two tattoos. I have none. Would love to have a tiny one, either frog, pigeon or chicken, on my ankle, but I'm a big wimp. I have a needle phobia, yes, a registered nurse with a needle phobia. I don't mind giving injections, starting i.v's,etc, but don't come my way with a needle, unless you have your running shoes on. I've had a root canal without meds, all dental repairs , even had broken tooth pulled and plantaar warts cut out with out med.
Victor, your wife is so pretty, but then, you are quite handsome, yourself. And we know the grandsons are just the cutest.
Daryl


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Why, thank you Daryl, to are too kind. 

The process of getting a tattoo is really quite painless.It actually tickels a bit...I think.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Yup, right. Just like the root canal tickled, too. 
Daryl


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I will second Victor's remarks. I think, actually, a LOT depends on WHERE you place your tattoo. A bony part would be a little more sensitive than say the thigh or fleshier part. For me, anyway, felt like little pin pricks...nothing I couldn't handle. ALSO, alot may depend on WHAT you are having done. An outline or silhouette is quite different than an intricate design with lots of color. 

You also have to be aware of color fades. Some colors will fade with time. I recently received a nice compliment on how "new" my tattoos looked but they were years old. 

Also, a reputable place is a MUST! Do the artists sterilize? How clean is the place? I was always given a small packet of Bacitracin and explicit instructions on how to care for my tattoo.

Actually, I had always visualized an Ankh on my thigh. Instead, it ended up on my right forearm with an "Eye of Horus" beneath. I figured if I was going to have a tattoo, I wanted to SEE it and not have to look in a mirror or get undressed!  

PLACEMENT is VERY important! Think in terms of which parts of the body tend to age the fastest and possibly wrinkle or sag! What was a lovely tattoo in your 20s could be a disaster in later years!!

Hope this helps!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

pigeonmama said:


> Yup, right. Just like the root canal tickled, too.
> Daryl


Been there, done that...I'll take a tattoo...Of course, if something is "without" feeling, well...


----------

